# My LED mod



## dasaint80 (Dec 1, 2013)

So I started swapping the LEDs... let me know what you guys think...

I swapped them from blue/white to green. I'm gonna do my speedo and everything else that lights up!!!

I always do this to my cars!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks cool. How difficult was it to do?


----------



## dasaint80 (Dec 1, 2013)

Not too difficult. But I solder for a living... As long as you take your time it'll go great!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

dasaint80 said:


> So I started swapping the LEDs... let me know what you guys think...
> 
> I swapped them from blue/white to green. I'm gonna do my speedo and everything else that lights up!!!
> 
> ...


You should defiantly make a how to on all of this once you are done. I'm interested in this mod. Looks good!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice, got any more pics?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dasaint80 (Dec 1, 2013)

More pics of what?

I actually wrote a how to for scions when I had one. No problem on making a how to.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

dasaint80 said:


> So I started swapping the LEDs... let me know what you guys think...
> 
> I swapped them from blue/white to green. I'm gonna do my speedo and everything else that lights up!!!
> 
> ...


Hey im new to this site and new to the cruze...wow this looks hella nice!! How did u do this ive been wanting to change mine for the longest time ever lol i wanna make mine a darker blue is there any way u can make a how too??


----------

